# LOL someones at it again.................



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Well................i have just had my loverly RSPCA officers here : victory:


Not the dogs this time the skunks......................

I have been reported for carrying skunks round in a handbag............and people are concerend because they could be dangerous and harm people if they spray:bash::bash:


well they didnt have to ask to see what they are carried round in 2 carriers are up one corner of the room an the other by the fire place 

they have met all the skunks and know they are of no risk to anyone even the fully loadeds 

So they are happy RSPCA officers that had a fun chat cuddles of the dogs an skunks 

So thats yet another gold seal of approval to me :no1:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Well................i have just had my loverly RSPCA officers here : victory:
> 
> 
> Not the dogs this time the skunks......................
> ...


people just aint happy unless there medling with others lives. omg.... i'm getting so fed up with it, what is this world coming to!


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

lol some people just aint happy to let people get on with their own lives

they are probably jealous of your lovely dogs and im jealous of the skunkys never seen one or touched one closest i have been to one is flower from bambi :lol2:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

oh emma
when will it end?
you'll know them by first name by now lol
idiot people. xxxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

chalottej1983 said:


> people just aint happy unless there medling with others lives. omg.... i'm getting so fed up with it, what is this world coming to!


 
LOL well they love coming here cos they know i will always let them in they love seeing the dogs and know i look after my animals properly so are always pleased to come see me :lol2:

Havoc met them at the door an that was it they were under his spell :lol2:

One of the officers was actually the girl that captured pepe the skunk that ray an lou picked up from Todmorden :2thumb:


She was over the moon to know he had gone to a good home


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

there are some very small minded people who have nothing better to do than try and cause trouble.


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Do you think you know who it was...who reported you ?

Or was it a genuinely uneducated person??..

Before i joined here and read about people owning skunks, i would never thought they could be a pet.. 
Having said that,if i saw someone with a skunk, i would ask them directly all about them!... mind you i am very nosey!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

elliottreed said:


> oh emma
> when will it end?
> you'll know them by first name by now lol
> idiot people. xxxx


 
LOL pretty much 

i dont mind i have nothing to hide they are welcome in my house anytime :2thumb:

They even met the hedgepigs too as they asked what else i had so i introduced them to them as well 

Lucy when you read this lol piggy nearly got pinched they fell in love with her :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> lol some people just aint happy to let people get on with their own lives
> 
> they are probably jealous of your lovely dogs and im jealous of the skunkys never seen one or touched one closest i have been to one is flower from bambi :lol2:


Mel its uneducated people they even said that themselves 

people hear of or see somat different an panic :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

linda.t said:


> there are some very small minded people who have nothing better to do than try and cause trouble.


 
I know but hey ho gives me brownie points everytime they come out : victory:

Plus they also asked if i could be contacted if they ever get a skunk in again 

sooooooo its helping them out too : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kellysmith1976 said:


> Do you think you know who it was...who reported you ?
> 
> Or was it a genuinely uneducated person??..
> 
> ...


 
I dunno really i dont care who reports me cos they never achieve what they seem to try set out to achieve lol


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I know but hey ho gives me brownie points everytime they come out : victory:
> 
> Plus they also asked if i could be contacted if they ever get a skunk in again
> 
> sooooooo its helping them out too : victory:


 
At least something good comes from people who dont have a clue!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kellysmith1976 said:


> At least something good comes from people who dont have a clue!


Yeps well as she said their aint many people that will take on fully loaded skunks being as i have 2 already they know im not bothered :lol2:


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> I dunno really i dont care who reports me cos they never achieve what they seem to try set out to achieve lol


 
good on you. you'll always get some idiot trying to cause hassle for something.
we've had complaints about crabs not being kept in marine set-ups - they were land hermit crabs (and clearly labelled) and god knows how many about torts on their backs being left to turn themselves. apparently, "they die if they are on their backs for more than 3 minutes" !?

one of our staff had the Scottish SPCA round her house accusing her of deliberate abuse of her animals. they were sent round by another shop who offered her a position and were turned down and obviously wren't happy about it!!

sad little people.

Im in total agreement with you though, the more they come round and see how happy and healthy the animals are the better for us. Just a shame so much time and cash is wasted because of ignorant trouble makers. Surely it could be put to better use.

xx


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I remember one RSPCA officer coming round when we lived in Stretford as someone had reported me keeping dogs in rabbit hutches!!!!!


Have any of you tried to get an 8 stone GSD in a rabbit hutch?????

Not to mention that the 'hutch' they had was a 12ft by 12ft outside pen with a 6 ft by 6ft kennel!!!!!

And the only things in a hutch were the 2 ferrets! and even then it was a 6ft hutch! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

scotshop said:


> good on you. you'll always get some idiot trying to cause hassle for something.
> we've had complaints about crabs not being kept in marine set-ups - they were land hermit crabs (and clearly labelled) and god knows how many about torts on their backs being left to turn themselves. apparently, "they die if they are on their backs for more than 3 minutes" !?
> 
> one of our staff had the Scottish SPCA round her house accusing her of deliberate abuse of her animals. they were sent round by another shop who offered her a position and were turned down and obviously wren't happy about it!!
> ...


 
I totally agree with you jodie 

I bet you have had some right rubbish being a shop owner i dont envy you at all hun :lol2:

But yeah too right at the end of the day i wont let people make me feel bad because of the animals i keep an the officers were more than impressed and happy with how healthy the skunks are..............


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> I remember one RSPCA officer coming round when we lived in Stretford as someone had reported me keeping dogs in rabbit hutches!!!!!
> 
> 
> Have any of you tried to get an 8 stone GSD in a rabbit hutch?????
> ...


 
LOL yeah when they had to come about about the dogs i was reported to be keeping all the dogs in one small crate all day everyday :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

good on yer emma, :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> good on yer emma, :2thumb:


They were amazed at how tame they were especially havoc an siku lol 

As the one ray an lou picked up had been running wild so wasnt exactly tame when they captured him :lol2:

She said that it was hillarious her running up an down the street trying to catch him though :lol2:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Good on you Emma for just laughing about it. :lol2:

And I bet they do love coming round to see your little gang, but what a complete waste of their time. I'm no fan of the RSPCA but the inspectors on the ground can't have enough time to cover an awful lot of the calls as it is. And well-meaning people donate their cash to them only for it to be wasted on following up complaints from sad :censor: busybodies with nothing better to do with their lives.

God, I sound grumpy. Must need more coffee lol

Do you know who the complaints come from?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I just think that it's always sad that people will blindly report to the RSPCA, wasting everyone's time and money, rather than just knock on your door and say they're a bit concerned and can you explain how the skunks are safe and make good pets so they don't have to worry. People always do the cowards way - the anonymous phone call rather than be a decent person and just have the guts to say look, i'm a bit worried about this - can you tell me what the deal is? And sort it out amicabley.

When there was a puppy left out at all hours we went around to the place 5 times to knock on the door to try and speak to the owners but they were always out, in the end left a letter and it was sorted out, the RSPCA was never needed to be involved


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

vonnie said:


> Good on you Emma for just laughing about it. :lol2:
> 
> And I bet they do love coming round to see your little gang, but what a complete waste of their time. I'm no fan of the RSPCA but the inspectors on the ground can't have enough time to cover an awful lot of the calls as it is. And well-meaning people donate their cash to them only for it to be wasted on following up complaints from sad :censor: busybodies with nothing better to do with their lives.
> 
> ...


nopes not a clue though a hint they gave was they didnt have the full addy of where i lived she just wild guessed at it being me an was right when i opened the door to them with havoc sat on my shoulder :lol2:

They chuckled an apologised over for having to come out 

I just said look i have nothing to hide your welcome anytime :2thumb:

I also said if you have had a bad day call in for a coffee an have a play with the skunks that should cheer ya up LOL

She said i may take you up on that :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I just think that it's always sad that people will blindly report to the RSPCA, wasting everyone's time and money, rather than just knock on your door and say they're a bit concerned and can you explain how the skunks are safe and make good pets so they don't have to worry. People always do the cowards way - the anonymous phone call rather than be a decent person and just have the guts to say look, i'm a bit worried about this - can you tell me what the deal is? And sort it out amicabley.
> 
> When there was a puppy left out at all hours we went around to the place 5 times to knock on the door to try and speak to the owners but they were always out, in the end left a letter and it was sorted out, the RSPCA was never needed to be involved


 
i totally agree with you christy 

Im not an unproachable person as everyone thats met me knows 

Im always happy to answer any questions on the animals i own and never think or tell people a question is silly or daft that they have asked...........because to them it isnt its important !!

I wouldnt mind but i dont parade my skunks about when i leave the house with them they are in carry cases so they dont stirr up too much attention they are only ever seen by visitors to my house or the vets themselves 

So its obviously someone who has a grudge of some kind :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:bash: stupid people again ..........................or bored RSPCA Officers.
RSPCA Officers.
1) Im so bored today
2) Me too there must be something we can do
1) Mmmmm let me think
2) Wish we had someone to visit
1) I know lets go and visit Emma and her pets she always makes us welcome and we can play with her Skunks

KNOCK KNOCK
Hi Emma weve had a complaint:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> :bash: stupid people again ..........................or bored RSPCA Officers.
> RSPCA Officers.
> 1) Im so bored today
> 2) Me too there must be something we can do
> ...


:lol2:wouldnt it be great if we could all get paid for paying uninvited visits to people and playing with their animals


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :bash: stupid people again ..........................or bored RSPCA Officers.
> RSPCA Officers.
> 1) Im so bored today
> 2) Me too there must be something we can do
> ...


 
LOL shell hmmm i may get that from now on :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

rach1980 said:


> :lol2:wouldnt it be great if we could all get paid for paying uninvited visits to people and playing with their animals


 
You could if you trained to be an RSPCA inspector :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

if you do find out who's doing all the complaining we are currently trying to rehome a 17.5ft burmese for a lady moving abroad. won't fit thru the letter box but i'm sure we could squeeze it thru a window!

did i mention it is a strike feeder? :lol2:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

I also said if you have had a bad day call in for a coffee an have a play with the skunks that should cheer ya up LOL

She said i may take you up on that :lol2:[/quote]
I bet she did great way to keep them on side like it a lot em BRILL:notworthy:. So glad you see the funny side to life:no1:

Em


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Well done you for passing Em, you obviously knew you would anyway, all your animals are kept great and if you can fit all them dogs in one crate your talented!! :notworthy:

i love KMAC!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Well done Em, no surprise though really :2thumb:

What I find annoying is that they're happy to turn up at your house, knowing (from previous visits) that you're friendly and that you keep your animals really well, yet when they're really needed they're nowhere to be seen :devil:

Jo (foiled in her plot to have Bow removed from Emma's care :Na_Na_Na_Na


----------



## suz&deano (Dec 15, 2008)

i'd just like to join the bandwagon and say how annoying it is that they wasted their time to come to you, when there are ACTUAL problems out there that people report over and over and the RSPCA say there is nothing they can do to help. 
im glad your skunkies showed them how well they are looked after, and wish the small minded person who complanied could see what great pets they are. Im all for people learning about them, as they are rare pets, but to purely complain to the RSPCA about them is wrong.

sorry - rant over!!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Joe:whistling2: why not upgrade to a full memebr now


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL pretty much
> 
> i dont mind i have nothing to hide they are welcome in my house anytime :2thumb:
> 
> ...


:whip: i would have hunted them down!! lol she is lovely though when she isnt imitating houdini:flrt:lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

scotshop said:


> if you do find out who's doing all the complaining we are currently trying to rehome a 17.5ft burmese for a lady moving abroad. won't fit thru the letter box but i'm sure we could squeeze it thru a window!
> 
> did i mention it is a strike feeder? :lol2:


 
Hee hee jodie you will definately get a call if i do find out :lol2::no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> I also said if you have had a bad day call in for a coffee an have a play with the skunks that should cheer ya up LOL
> 
> She said i may take you up on that :lol2:


I bet she did great way to keep them on side like it a lot em BRILL:notworthy:. So glad you see the funny side to life:no1:

Em[/quote]

Oh yeps lol im not daft hee hee



farmercoope said:


> Well done you for passing Em, you obviously knew you would anyway, all your animals are kept great and if you can fit all them dogs in one crate your talented!! :notworthy:
> 
> i love KMAC!


I know im one talented laydeeeeeeee me :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Well done Em, no surprise though really :2thumb:
> 
> What I find annoying is that they're happy to turn up at your house, knowing (from previous visits) that you're friendly and that you keep your animals really well, yet when they're really needed they're nowhere to be seen :devil:
> 
> Jo (foiled in her plot to have Bow removed from Emma's care :Na_Na_Na_Na


 

LOL they have to follow up all complaints they are just doing their jobs..............i have nothing to hide so welcome them in :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> :whip: i would have hunted them down!! lol she is lovely though when she isnt imitating houdini:flrt:lol


 
LOL i have that one covered now :2thumb::no1::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

suz&deano said:


> i'd just like to join the bandwagon and say how annoying it is that they wasted their time to come to you, when there are ACTUAL problems out there that people report over and over and the RSPCA say there is nothing they can do to help.
> im glad your skunkies showed them how well they are looked after, and wish the small minded person who complanied could see what great pets they are. Im all for people learning about them, as they are rare pets, but to purely complain to the RSPCA about them is wrong.
> 
> sorry - rant over!!!!


 
Totally agree with ya and so do they as everytime she comes she says sorry its me again :lol2:

It annoys her that she keeps getting called to me but yet relieved as she knows all my animals are kept well and in fantastic condition so its just a friendly chat an then on her way :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

hi, i've experienced this - yrs ago when we had wabbits. because we had 9 bunny wabbits -obviously we're monsters!! rspca came out, hand a few cuddles and that was it. some people eally make my blood boil. if u want drama - watch bloody jez kyle o eastenders!!! 
congrats on ur victory by the way!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## brella-owul (Apr 6, 2008)

A little knowledge is a dangerous thing - usually it's someone who has little enough knowledge to say 'thats not a dog so it cant be a pet' or 'I couldnt look after THAT...so neither can you' Anyone with a brain, true concern or a nosey nature (like me) would approach you and ask...
Perhaps they're worried that you're a terrorist building up a squad of spraying skunks to use as chemical weapons ......:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

animal/lover said:


> hi, i've experienced this - yrs ago when we had wabbits. because we had 9 bunny wabbits -obviously we're monsters!! rspca came out, hand a few cuddles and that was it. some people eally make my blood boil. if u want drama - watch bloody jez kyle o eastenders!!!
> congrats on ur victory by the way!!!! :2thumb:


 
Ooooo i could ring jeza kyle with a sob story how people are nasty about my animals :2thumb:

wonder what he would say :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

brella-owul said:


> A little knowledge is a dangerous thing - usually it's someone who has little enough knowledge to say 'thats not a dog so it cant be a pet' or 'I couldnt look after THAT...so neither can you' Anyone with a brain, true concern or a nosey nature (like me) would approach you and ask...
> *Perhaps they're worried that you're a terrorist building up a squad of spraying skunks to use as chemical weapons ......*:lol2:


TUT i thought i could trust you with my secret pah now everyone knows :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

emmaj said:


> tut i thought i could trust you with my secret pah now everyone knows :na_na_na_na::lol2::lol2:


busted! Haha


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Well................i have just had my loverly RSPCA officers here : victory:
> 
> 
> Not the dogs this time the skunks......................
> ...


 Some flipping people have nothing better to do than poke their noses in other people's business do they?:bash:
Mind you, I wouldn't let the RSPCA in here on principle. I don't trust 'em.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Some flipping people have nothing better to do than poke their noses in other people's business do they?:bash:
> Mind you, I wouldn't let the RSPCA in here on principle. I don't trust 'em.


 
But the only thing thats got me is...............no one can see they are skunks when they are in the carrier 

anyone thats been to mine will have seen my pink carrier its one of them from the cats boutique range at pets @ home 

so has to be someone that knows i have skunks as i dont take them out of the house unless they are in a carrier an going to the vets 

even when people say awww is that a cute kitty i just nod my head an carry on walking 

I dont like to draw attention to the fact i have skunks only my friends an family know about them


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

The RSPCA officers guessed it was me 

cos the person who reported me only had my post code but they said its the woman with loads of dogs and hedgehogs too................

what random person off the street is gonna know i have hedgehogs an loads of dogs


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mmm sounds like you have a dodgy friend...................... maybe online?? Seems strange they only knew your postcode yet knew what pets you had


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Hmmm....

any of your family that dont agree with it? I know what family can get like!:bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

But all my friends an family have my full address not just my post code joe 


I dunno shell seems odd to me really but hey ho whoever it was can now rest easy in knowing my skunks are happy healthy and well loved : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Not to mention most my family dont know i even have skunks :lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

well at least the problem is fixed now..........rspca are cool about your pets.......your cool about the rspca visit.........all fixxed and sorted:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> well at least the problem is fixed now..........rspca are cool about your pets.......your cool about the rspca visit.........all fixxed and sorted:2thumb:


 
Yeps sure is :notworthy::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You need to add "Approved by the RSPCA " to your siggy:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL 4 x approved by the RSPCA i think i may just do that :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks good in red :lol2:


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

We all have our run ins with the SPCA.... I got a visit from BCSPCA (British Columpia SPCA), Because some person had reported me for "Keeping My Reptiles In Cages To Small, And Not Feeding Them", I also let anyone who wants to take a peek at them come in the rep room, so it could be anyon.... I got two women SPCA officers come it. Lets just say when the say that I had all my lizards in cages OVER the minimum they were happy, the also had fun holding my leopard gecko, tossing the long tailes crickets, feeding the leo superworms,crickets,and mealies, and feeding my frog 

Also im a guy so I didnt mind either


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Melonhelmet said:


> We all have our run ins with the SPCA.... I got a visit from BCSPCA (British Columpia SPCA), Because some person had reported me for "Keeping My Reptiles In Cages To Small, And Not Feeding Them", I also let anyone who wants to take a peek at them come in the rep room, so it could be anyon.... I got two women SPCA officers come it. Lets just say when the say that I had all my lizards in cages OVER the minimum they were happy, the also had fun holding my leopard gecko, tossing the long tailes crickets, feeding the leo superworms,crickets,and mealies, and feeding my frog


 
Yeah but thing thats got me thinking is..............anyone whos been here has my full addy yeah.................. the person who reported me only had my postcode an stated i had hedgehogs as well as alot of dogs :lol2:


Even if someone comes to my house to pick somat up..............they wouldnt know i had skunks if they were all under the couch...........nor would they know i have hedgehogs as they are kept upstairs in my bedroom.............Plus i put all the dogs away upstairs so they wouldnt know how many dogs i have cos they would be up in my bedroom too


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Very noticable:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Very noticable:lol2:


Pretty aint it :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

God do people have nothing better to do, there are genuine animals out there in need and these :censor:tards reporting people who don't deserve it waste valuable time that could be spent on animals in need.. I hope if they're reading this they're bloody ashamed..

Congratulations on passing yet again Emma, not that it was ever in doubt!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> God do people have nothing better to do, there are genuine animals out there in need and these :censor:tards reporting people who don't deserve it waste valuable time that could be spent on animals in need.. I hope if they're reading this they're bloody ashamed..
> 
> Congratulations on passing yet again Emma, not that it was ever in doubt!


Thankies katie hun 

I know i had some flack off someone on here about how i keep my skunks recently.................but the skunks i had caged were on the orders of the vets as they had been castrated and had to be kept as imobile as possible for 10 days rest 

skunks have a habbit of pulling out stitches as mine did so had to be kept still so as not to reopen their wounds 

cages have been used also for introduction of new skunks into the house.............for the safety of the new skunk an the ones already here 

So if it makes me a bad person for using cages temporairilly to ensure the safety of my animals then so be it im a bad person :bash::bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Yeah but thing thats got me thinking is..............anyone whos been here has my full addy yeah.................. the person who reported me only had my postcode an stated i had hedgehogs as well as alot of dogs :lol2:
> 
> 
> Even if someone comes to my house to pick somat up..............they wouldnt know i had skunks if they were all under the couch...........nor would they know i have hedgehogs as they are kept upstairs in my bedroom.............Plus i put all the dogs away upstairs so they wouldnt know how many dogs i have cos they would be up in my bedroom too


 I wonder who not only knew what animals you have but your postcode too? I mean, I know that my nextdoor neighbour's postcode is the same as mine, but I wouldn't know the postcode of someone just down the road in the village.
Something sounds very fishy to me.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I may have a sneaking suspicion:devil:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Thankies katie hun
> 
> I know i had some flack off someone on here about how i keep my skunks recently.................but the skunks i had caged were on the orders of the vets as they had been castrated and had to be kept as imobile as possible for 10 days rest
> 
> ...


Oh you are most definitely a very bad person, look at all those pics of sad faces we see, and all those poor waifs and strays you turn away :whistling2:

I could change my opinion though.......if you post some pics of the most handsomest boy, Bow :flrt:

Jo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I wonder who not only knew what animals you have but your postcode too? I mean, I know that my nextdoor neighbour's postcode is the same as mine, but I wouldn't know the postcode of someone just down the road in the village.
> Something sounds very fishy to me.


Yeah exactly an even someone who has ever stopped me in the street would know my address........if they had followed me home :lol2:

but im sure i would have noticed someone following me :lol2:


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

sounds very strange to me!!!

but atleast they know that you have got lots of loverly happy animlas..

its obvoiuos your doing a great job with all your loverlies!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

naz_pixie said:


> sounds very strange to me!!!
> 
> but atleast they know that you have got lots of loverly happy animlas..
> 
> its obvoiuos your doing a great job with all your loverlies!!


 
Well they know they are welcome here anytime i have no reason to ever turn them away :lol2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Well they know they are welcome here anytime i have no reason to ever turn them away :lol2:[/quote
> 
> do u think it was someone who knows u or not.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> I may have a sneaking suspicion:devil:


Tell us more Joe or at least pm Emma with your suspicion


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Well they know they are welcome here anytime i have no reason to ever turn them away :lol2:


my mum had something simular.. we know who it was taht was trying to cause trouble..

but she keeps falconry birds in large avaries outdoors.. beautifull birds they are i loveees them <3 she also has cats and a pair of great danes.. well somebody reported her saying taht her great danes were malnourished and locked up all day and taht the cats were left out side and never fed and taht the owls were all in dark smelly sheds...

well all teh rspca officers had to do was knock on the door n get greeted by my mothers beautifull great dane scooby to see that there was no way her animals were mistreated!! she loves her animals... infact the dogs them selfs were both rescues (and spoilt silly!!! they ahve there own sofas lol!!), as have many of her birds been.. mum said teh rspca officers spent an hour or so there playing with dogs and handerling teh birds and drinking tea and enjoying themselfs lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

linda.t said:


> Emmaj said:
> 
> 
> > Well they know they are welcome here anytime i have no reason to ever turn them away :lol2:[/quote
> ...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

naz_pixie said:


> my mum had something simular.. we know who it was taht was trying to cause trouble..
> 
> but she keeps falconry birds in large avaries outdoors.. beautifull birds they are i loveees them <3 she also has cats and a pair of great danes.. well somebody reported her saying taht her great danes were malnourished and locked up all day and taht the cats were left out side and never fed and taht the owls were all in dark smelly sheds...
> 
> well all teh rspca officers had to do was knock on the door n get greeted by my mothers beautifull great dane scooby to see that there was no way her animals were mistreated!! she loves her animals... infact the dogs them selfs were both rescues (and spoilt silly!!! they ahve there own sofas lol!!), as have many of her birds been.. mum said teh rspca officers spent an hour or so there playing with dogs and handerling teh birds and drinking tea and enjoying themselfs lol


 
yeah i have had them out 3 times to the dogs.............someone telling them that my dogs were kept in a small crate all together i let them poo an pee allover the house an dint clean it............i didnt feed them and never let them in the living room..............even though they pee'd an poo's all over the carpets :lol2:

I knew who that was though was my sisters ex hubby..............:bash::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Tell us more Joe or at least pm Emma with your suspicion


 
Have done dont worry, haha


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Have done dont worry, haha


LOL either me or you is gonna be getting a pm from shell Joe :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yeah i have had them out 3 times to the dogs.............someone telling them that my dogs were kept in a small crate all together i let them poo an pee allover the house an dint clean it............i didnt feed them and never let them in the living room..............even though they pee'd an poo's all over the carpets :lol2:
> 
> I knew who that was though was my sisters ex hubby..............:bash::lol2::lol2:



some people are just petty!!

and surely they would realise taht all the inspectors have to do is pop round, and tehy can see that the report was a lie!!

seems very pointless to me!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

naz_pixie said:


> some people are just petty!!
> 
> and surely they would realise taht all the inspectors have to do is pop round, and tehy can see that the report was a lie!!
> 
> seems very pointless to me!!!


 
Yeps thats why she says sorry whenever she knocks on my door :lol2: cos she knows its a waste of time her being here but has to follow the complaint up :lol2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

well my cat did have an asbo because the neighbours said he was fighting in there gardens at night and waking them up,so i know how petty some people are.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL either me or you is gonna be getting a pm from shell Joe :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


You not suggesting Im nosey by any chance are ya:whistling2: I refuse to ask just on principal:lol2: I def know it wasnt me though even though I know your postcode or did till I lost it(remember those hedgie flying saucers:whistling2:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> You not suggesting Im nosey by any chance are ya:whistling2: I refuse to ask just on principal:lol2: I def know it wasnt me though even though I know your postcode or did till I lost it(remember those hedgie flying saucers:whistling2:lol2::lol2:


 
LOL yes OMG it was you ya evil woman you :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## sqweg (Mar 5, 2009)

they most have been stupid :bash:


----------



## sqweg (Mar 5, 2009)

linda.t said:


> well my cat did have an asbo because the neighbours said he was fighting in there gardens at night and waking them up,so i know how petty some people are.


 
hahaha what is the world coming to when a bloody cat gets an asbo lol this post really made me laugh lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

sqweg said:


> hahaha what is the world coming to when a bloody cat gets an asbo lol this post really made me laugh lol


 
this thread is months old!! and the OP hasnt been on in a very long while...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wow a blast from the past


----------

